# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  عملية حسابيه تثير الدهشه

## دمعة الاحزان

هلا شابات ..
اهلين شباب..
العلوم كيفها معكم؟
المهم انا شفت عمليه حسابيه عنوانها اثارني ولما جربتها هم اثارتني وطلع صح الي قالوا عنه قلت اجيبها لكم اشوف تصدق معكم ولا لا

*قرب الاله الحاسبه وابدأ معي الخطوات؟؟؟

1) اضرب عدد اخوانك في العدد (2) الذكورفقط.... بما فيهم انت واذا لم يكن لديك اخوان فتجاهل هذه الفقره.*

*2) أضف العدد (3)...*

*3) اضرب المجموع في (5)...*

*4)أضف عدد اخواتك... وأذا لم يكن لديك اخوات فتجاهل هذه الفقره.*

*5)اضرب الناتج ب(10)...*

*6)أضف عدد اجدادك الأحياء وأذا لم يكن لييك أجداد أحياء فتجاهل هذه الفقره.*

*7) اطرح العدد - (150)=...*

*وبس*

*لاحظ أن الناتج مكون من ثلاثه ارقام ؟؟!! انت اكيد الى الان منت فاهم شىء*

*شوف معاي.... لاحظ أن العدد الاول من اليمين هو عدد أجدادك الأحياء......صح؟*

*والعدد الأوسط هو عدد أخواتك ...صح؟*

*والعدد الاخير هو عدد اخوانك...صح؟*
*ها صح طلع عندكم ولا لا*

*فائق احترامي لكم*
*اذا غبت عن دنيتي بامر الظروف وتذكرتموني* 
*فذكروني ببسمة ألم ..دمعة الأحزان*

----------


## malaak

لا والله ما طلعت معي صح.........

غريب

شكرا لك لقد أثرت الإهتمام فعلا و عسى ان تصح مع آخرين

مع احترامي

----------


## عماد علي

تفسير العملية كالتالي:

أفرض عدد الاخوان ===== س
عدد الاخوات ========= ص
عدد الاجداد========== ع 
عمليتك الحسابية.............. 10*(5*(2*س+3)+ص)+ع-150
ناتج عمليتك تاحسابية..... 100*س +10*ص + ع

بالعربي كل ما هنالك إنك تضرب عدد الاخوان في مائة وعدد الاخوات في عشرة وعدد الاجداد ما تضربه في شي
وطبيعي يكون عدد الاخوان في خانة المئات وعدد الاخوات في خانة العشرات ولانك ما ضربت عدد الاجداد في شيء بيكونون في خانة الآحاد .... وبس .

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اختي دمعه* 

*وعساك على القوة* 


*وما شاء الله على الاخ عماد شاطر في الحساب* 

*حلها لك* 

*تحياتي لكم*

*ام محمد*

----------


## وعود

مشكورة الله يعطيك العافية خيتو000

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة خيتو دموعه على العمليه 

كل شيء مضبوط عندي بس عدد  الأجداد طلع خطأ 

مشكورة خيتووو 

تسلمي يالغلا 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## سمر الليل

أختي الفاضلة دموعة
*بين اناملك قلم ذهبي** 
**يسكب سحرالابداع والتميز**
**كثير مايشد من عيني انتباه** 
**لما تحمل غرابة السطور والفكره**

**سلمت أختي الكريمه**
* 

*سمر الليل*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم ايدينك خيتو ..

بس ترا ماطلع صحيح ..

وتسلم اخي عماد على التوضيع ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكورين على المرور الطيب
ترى العمليه صح وتطلع عدل بس انتو مافهمتوها عدل
واخي عماد علي حولت المساله الى معادله رياضيه
ترى الاخت ماتفهم في المعادلات 
ايش جيب بنت اداب الى علوم ونسيت الرياضيات اساسا 
لو تسالني في جدول الضرب او القسمه بقولك انا مو بنت علمي اسئل غيري
على العموم مشكورين على مروركم
وربي لاننحرم منكم
اذا غبت عن دنيتي بامر الظروف وتذكرتموني
فذكروني ببسمةالم..دمعة الاحزان

----------


## ام باسم

تسلم ايدينك خيتو ..

----------


## Princess

يسلموو
*هههههههه ضبط الأخوان والأخوات*
*بس الأجداد*
*0*

*لالالالالالالالااسم الله عليهم*
*الله يطول بعمرهم*
*هههههه يسلمو خيتي*
*ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ام ياسين

بسمه تعالى
وصلاته على نبيه وآله

صح كلش صح
حسبتها وطلعت صح
مشكووووورة خيتو استمتعت جدا بالعملية الحسابية

لا حرمنا طلتك

اختك
أم ياسين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

احم احم 

الويل للعمليات الحسابيه 

عفواً لا استطيع افادتكم 

لا اعرف شي في هذا المجال

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الله يسلمك ياام باسم
ومشكورة على الحضور

اميرة المرح الله يخليهم لك ويطول في عمرهم

ام ياسين مشكورة على حضورك
وطله لانعدمها يارب

افا امير ماتعرف في العمليات الحسابيه افا بس" الي يقول انا انشتاين فيهم
زين وكثير علي اني اعرف اعد واجمع واطرح بس مااقول الا خلي الشغل الى اصحابه هم ادرى فيه"
بس مشكور على الطله الحلوة
وربي يقومك بالسلامه انشاء الله
وماتشوف شر انشاء الله

اذا غبت عن دنيتي بامر الظروف وتذكرتموني
فذكروني ببسمة ألم ..دمعة الأحزان

----------


## همسات وله

مشكوره عزيزتي الله يعطيك العافيه 
سويت العمليه وطلعت صح 
بس الخ العزيز عماد وضح العمليه بشكل رهيب صدق فلته الله يعطيه العافيه 

همسات وله

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة على العملية  كل شي طلع مزبوط
الله يعطيك العافية وماننحرم منك

ماشاء الله عليك اخوي عماد علي طلعت خبرة في الرياضيات والعمليات
الله يزيدك من العلم في كل المجالات الي تحبها والله يوفقنا واياكم الى كل خير

تحياتي لجميع اخوكم الـــنـــاري

----------


## دمعة المقهور

يسلموا دمعة الأحزان وعساك عالقوة وماقصرت بس بجد دوختني مع هالمعادلات والحسابات -- المهم جت صح ومية مية سبحان الله تشكرات ------

----------


## صراحة

صراحة انا طلع عندي صحيح 

شكراً على الموضوع

و هم اشكر الاخ ابو باسم على التوضيح

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

همسات وله
الناري
دمعة المقهور سلامتك من الدوخه هي كلها عمليه
حسابيه بس لاغير
صراحه
تشكرات على حضوركم النيل
الذي انار صفحتي المتواضعه
ولا ننحرم من هالطله

اقول ام باسم بخري ابو باسم   وسمي عليه
اخاف تصيبه عين من المنتدى لان عيونهم حاااااارة
 "ههه مزح لا احد ياخذها جد"
ربي يسلمكم ويسلم عيونكم كلكم

اذا غبت عن دنيتي بامر الظروف وتذكرتموني 
فذكروني ببسمة ألم..دمعة الأحزان

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

طلعو لي 

230

الاخانه الاولى صح الثانية خطا 2 

والثالثه صح

مشكووووووور ه

والله يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلمو بيسووونه ع الحضور

وربي يعطيك العافيه
ةلا تحرمينا من هالتواجد

اذا غبت عن دنيتي بامر الظروف وتذكرتموني
فذكروني ببسمة ألم..دمعة الأحزان

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم* 
*الجواب صحيح*
*مشكورين على المشاركة الحلوة* 
*تحياتي لك*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكور القزويني ع مرورك

اذا غبت عن دنيتي بامر الظروف وتذكرتموني
فذكروني ببسمة ألم..دمعة الأحزان

----------


## Ali03000

شكرا على الموضوع...

وطلع عندي صح...

----------


## مــجــنــون



----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الله يسلمكم وتسلموا ع المرور الطيب
وحضور لا نعدمه يارب
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## العاشق الأكرف

شكرا دمعة الأحزان على الموضوع 00000000000000000000

أخ عماد شكلك دارس في جامعة البترول( :wacko:  ) وانا ما ادري  :bigsmile:

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلممممموا عاشق ع مرورك
ولا ننعدم من هالطله
دمعة الاحزان

----------

